# New sexy rims :)



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

I had three different models of RAYS wheels on my car, but new G25 seem to be the most beautiful wheels that ever been made by RAYS for GTR. 

Couple of sets came last week, and I think it is worth to show you some pictures 











































































I like very much deep concave design on rear wheels. Front wheels are 10x20 ET30, and rear 11x20 ET15, so you don't need to use wheel spacers. Also, they are very light : front wheel 10kg, rear wheel 11 kg, so it's over 1kg less per wheel, comapred to OEM 2011-2012 wheels.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flame:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Please put these on your R35 (white isn't it) and post some pics up. I'm so tempted by these but can only find pics of them on a Wald body kitted car so far. I know another member on here has a set on order too.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Jesus Dan, they are the sexiest wheels I have seen. Soooooo nice.

Can't afford them but what's the cost anyway? Daren't tell the Mrs I'm even lookin!


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

I have too many sets of wheels for my GTR, so even if I wish to have next set I can't afford at the moment. But we have arranged one car for fitting on mid of April, and then we will take some goods pics. We have customers who are going to fit G25 wheels this week, so they may publish pictures sooner.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Very very nice. How many grannies need to be robbed if each Granny averages £100?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Satan said:


> Jesus Dan, they are the sexiest wheels I have seen. Soooooo nice.
> 
> Can't afford them but what's the cost anyway? Daren't tell the Mrs I'm even lookin!


Less than £3k + VAT.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

DD31 said:


> Less than £3k + VAT.


Oh no, that's even more tempting!!

Must resist, must resist.............:chairshot


----------



## wishy (Apr 23, 2012)

stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> Very very nice. How many grannies need to be robbed if each Granny averages £100?


Lol...desperate times....leave some grannies for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Love them wheels. If I was to change mine These would defo be the ones.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

sex on wheels!

i would weep for days if i curbed one of these


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Very tempting !


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I like em !!!!!!

Bobby


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

These are the only other rims I would fit to my car.

Stunning. :bowdown1:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice choice buddy... Put some pics up when you get them fitted should look puka


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Got my set fitted today, topwork goes to [email protected], not only fitted me in last minute, but went out of his way to help. Nice and clean workshop, great to see someone who takes pride in their work. Definitely, highly recommended.

Onto the pics, tyres are MPSS 305x30x20 rears and 275x35x20s fronts, driving back home, its a night and day difference in grip from the Dunlop GT600s, its crazy, so much more confidence.



























































































Will get some better pics in the sunshine when it clears up after the weekend.
:flame:


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Very nice Tin !


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking great Tin :thumbsup:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks Dan for supplying.. we got there in the end! this weekend should be 
cheers Sam, will get some better close up pics once the car's all been polished.:clap:


----------



## FCF DAVE (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice mate :thumbsup:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Lovely mate :thumbsup:

Yeah Sly is a top fella. I'm off there again soon for new discs.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

not nearly quite as aggressive on the rears as i would like but very nice!! love it


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

they look like an OEM + style wheel absolutely spot on 

they suit it to a T , look fantastic


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Devastating wheel and brake combination.. Really does look the business.


----------



## cheburashka (Oct 26, 2011)

that looks really great, very nice wheels from rays!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

pm me a price please


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

pm'ed you


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

One set of RAYS G25 fitted today on white 2010 GTR. They look fantastic, will be posting pics shortly.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

DD31 said:


> One set of RAYS G25 fitted today on white 2010 GTR. They look fantastic, will be posting pics shortly.


Yes please :thumbsup:


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

There was a car at SCD with these wheels and it looked very nice!


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

They are amazing !


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

How much a set?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Under 3000 + VAT.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

R35 Boxer said:


> There was a car at SCD with these wheels and it looked very nice!


Yep, mine  shame they were dirty!

Nice pics Dan:clap:


----------



## Oldskool (Jul 31, 2009)

Tin said:


> Yep, mine  shame they were dirty!
> 
> Nice pics Dan:clap:


Is your car lowered?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Oldskool said:


> Is your car lowered?


No, stock MY12 suspension.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

We will have one set of G25 ( wide fitment ) free for sale. Customer who ordered changed his mind, and chose RAYS G12. 
Wheels are expected here early July. If anyone interested please drop me PM


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

These wheels look amazing...which country are they made in?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

RAYS - Made in Japan


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

*IN STOCK again !*


----------



## Nemogtr (Feb 9, 2013)

Any pictures with black car ? Still in stock ?


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

Very very nice indeed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

I seen these on a car at vmax and really didn't like them tbh, I really like the wheels on the my12 and 13 cars


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

here u go :



















these are oe size wheels, we stock 0,5" wider than stock, and lower offset


----------



## Calibrat (Jan 22, 2013)

Love those wheels, Looks great.


----------

